# Additional chapter in Savoy Declaration and SLBC



## SeanAnderson (Apr 12, 2015)

There was an additional chapter inserted into the Savoy Declaration - Of the Gospel, and of the Extent of the Grace Thereof.

This chapter was also retained in the Second London Baptist Confession.

Is the Westminster Confession lacking anything useful here, or is this chapter merely a careful summary of doctrines found in other chapters?

I notice that, apart from obvious edits concerning polity, the Savoy Declaration also expands subtly in other areas, such as the emphasis on the importance of the Trinity in Chapter 2; and in the more explicit reference to a covenant of redemption in Chapter 8. 

Tabular Comparison


----------



## KMK (Apr 12, 2015)

SeanAnderson said:


> There was an additional chapter inserted into the Savoy Declaration - Of the Gospel, and of the Extent of the Grace Thereof.
> 
> This chapter was also retained in the Second London Baptist Confession.
> 
> ...



The Congregationalists and the Baptists did not see themselves as adding anything new with this chapter, but wanted to bring the gospel together under one heading just as Westminster had done with Chapter 19 "Of the Law of God."


----------

